# Ariens Rototiller attachment



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I know some people were looking for these a little while back...seems reasonablely priced and he'll ship it. It's for the "newer" square top tractor model:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151516332153


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I have one of these, got it NIB for $100 from a local dealer. Works like a champ.

Couple of things though....It is for 932 series compact snow machines, so it won't work on our 10000 series machines without modification. The modifications would require a new (custom fabricated) mount plate, one from the rotary mower attachment could also probably be made to work. Also, some longer tines would help.
Plus, you would need an air filter.

Being that these are for compact framed machines, It needs to be noted that these are not serious garden tillers. They are however great if you only need to break the top 2-3" for lawn seeding or small garden EOS work. I use mine to turn the compost pile and for this it works excellent. Small diameter tines are not too aggressive and allow close to the fence work . The front mount is perfect for this task, because you can use power drive, and then use power reverse to pull out.

If you plan on doing serious row gardening and are thinking about one of these, I'd pass and try to find a rocket V rear tine tiller (which seem to pop up super cheap on CL). 
if you're just prepping flower beds , turning compost, and what not, you can't go wrong with one of these attachments. They have a cast iron gear case and are built for decades of service. There is also an edger blade option so you can use your snow-blower as an edger!


----------

